# RIP Alexander the Great



## TinysMom (May 8, 2007)

I've been trying to find a way to do this post for a bit now...I think I can finally do it.

God is so funny sometimes. After losing a cat the day of theOklahoma City bombing....I told God ...."No more cats. God is going tohave to literally drop one in my lap 'cause I'm not giong looking for acat anymore."

Ha Ha. 

So when Robin came in from bike riding and dropped you in my lap andsaid, "Look at what we found by the road.."....and went on to say,"Nobody owns it...".....what could I say? NO? Who says "no" to God whenHe answers a challenge like that?

You were supposed to be mine. You were going to be mine. Butunfortunately - nobody told you that. It was obvious even from thebeginning that you were Robin's....and she was yours.

You do know she spoiled you rotten - don't you? You took everyadvantage of it. How many times did she share tuna fish with you from asub or a sandwich? How many times did she share a meal? Many many times.

So often she'd get a leg ache because she was unwilling to move anddisturb you as you slept in her lap. Kitty treats? She'd remind me thatyou were getting low on them...and frequently it was when we were theclosest to broke. But you were one of the family - we found a way tomake sure you had them. 

Robin never needed a stuffed animal with you around - you slept under the covers with her.

I have so many memories of you that I don't have photos of - but the images live on in my heart and mind.

Remember how we'd moved to the new house in Blair and the window wasright by the driveway? You were sitting in the window watching us drivein - and it scared you so much you fell out onto the couch...

Or the time we were in Alaska and calling to the moose from the baywindow. You took a look at them approaching and your whole body went"POOOF" and you were a fuzzball and your tail was about 3 times thesize...and you went off running. I didn't mean you to scare youbaby...I just liked the moose.

When you collapsed this weekend - I was not sure how to feel. You mightnot have been "my" cat. You were definitely Robin's &amp;Art's.....when Robin came home - you'd be with her - but when she wasgone off someplace, you found dad to be a pretty good substitute. Ialmost always thought it was hilarious how you would go through thehouse meowing "Ra-Ra" after Robin would leave....you had your own namefor her and claimed her as yours.

Remember the morning you woke Robin up by dropping baby mice in bedwith her? You certainly knew how to get a day started...didn't you?

Twelve years was just too short .... you were "Alexander the Great:Maine Coon Cat"....you were supposed to live on forever...or at leastanother half a dozen years. 

Instead, your memory will have to live on forever in our hearts.

I cried today as I went through photos to post some here in thisthread....I think it really started to hit me that you weregone. Here are a few of my favorites...

So what if this is mom's couch for teddy bears? It's comfortable enough for me...so it is mine:






Who needs toys when you've got me?






Don't forget to pack me for the move! I'll go anywhere....even Alaska!





You really think I'm going to listen to you and OBEY? Hmm...




Go away moose....this windowseat is mine!






Of course I look down on you - everyone KNOWS I'm the top cat...






Darling Alex ~ I could not find our favorite photo of you and Robin. If/when I find it, I'll paste it here.

You may have gone ahead of us ~ but you've left your mark on our livesand our hearts. You are still loved and you are still with us ~ in ourmemories and our hearts.

We love you sweetie. Rest in Peace...and give GingerSpice a kiss for me.

Just remember - you can't chase the bunnies even there....ok?

Mom


----------



## Flashy (May 8, 2007)

Thinking of you and your family Peg

:hug1

RIP Alexander the Great, you touched many hearts


----------



## JimD (May 8, 2007)

ray:


----------



## maherwoman (May 8, 2007)

Oh, Alexander the Great...what a gorgeous, handsome, stunning boy. You are truly loved, and will be sorely missed.

Seeing pictures of you and reading stories about you reminds me of myheart kitty, KeyKat. She was wonderful, too, and even now,more than ten years later, I still cry for her.

All my love to you and yours, Peg...what a rough time for you and your family. Give Robin hugs from me, ok?

Love and hugs,

Rosie and Family

:rose:urplepansy::heart:ray:


----------



## Haley (May 8, 2007)

Oh Peg, what a terrible weekend this was for allof us. Hearing your story made me cry all over again. I can tell howloved he was. He was a beautiful boy. Give Robin a big hug from me. Impraying for her and your family.


----------



## Michaela (May 9, 2007)

Aww Peg, this is so sad.:tears2:

I'll be thinking of you and your daughter, and the rest of your family

:hug1xx

:rip:Alexander the Great.


----------

